# Gingerbread Submitted To Verizon!



## fender890

So apparently, P3droid has tweeted that Samsung has sent build 2.3.6 to Verizon. Hope that it's OTA this month.


----------



## Mrmidnight

If you have proof, then submit it, if not, quit trollin


----------



## anoninja118

Mrmidnight said:


> If you have proof, then submit it, if not, quit trollin


it is true that he tweeted this... p3droid doesn't lie about leaks or new build news, as much as I don't like the way he handles the leaks I'm inclined to believe him


----------



## Birthofahero

Doesn't Sammy send every leak to Verizon, only to have Verizon send it back?


----------



## cujo6801

Birthofahero said:


> Doesn't Sammy send every leak to Verizon, only to have Verizon send it back?


 sadly that is true also....but here's hoping right....


----------



## Vangtommy

At least some news is better than no news. Droid charge news has been really quiet lately.


----------



## bL33d

sounds good loving infinty for now though


----------



## clumsyninja21

Danalo (Humble) tweeted he has the EP4P gb and updated Humble to it but wont release til TBH goes public with it.


----------



## ws6driver

Sweet ass

Sent from your moms room


----------



## Mrmidnight

anoninja118 said:


> it is true that he tweeted this... p3droid doesn't lie about leaks or new build news, as much as I don't like the way he handles the leaks I'm inclined to believe him


I apologize then, I missed that tweet. But I also agree with you on the way he handles stuff.


----------



## neyenlives

ill wait for the debloated deodexed version like we have with EP3HA and hope that imoseyon releases a voodoo kernel for it.....I don't want anymore cobbled up releases. Don't get me wrong, I am thankful for the development that goes on, but the stock EP3HA leak is far more stable and fast with imoseyon's kernel than any of the Gummy baked roms


----------



## blakec432

neyenlives said:


> ill wait for the debloated deodexed version like we have with EP3HA and hope that imoseyon releases a voodoo kernel for it.....I don't want anymore cobbled up releases. Don't get me wrong, I am thankful for the development that goes on, but the stock EP3HA leak is far more stable and fast with imoseyon's kernel than any of the Gummy baked roms


Yeah but just think what 2.3.6 ep4 is gonna be like! Also think of the possibility that this could be official meaning we could get source! Means leankernel from imoseyon and possibly some AOSP love!


----------



## Cruiserdude

Not just imoseyon, imnuts' kernel only wipes because he didn't wanna hack it anymore without source, and he had some great froyo kernels for us with jt1134's help right when this phone first came out! So with not just one, but a few devs working on kernel source for us, we'll have some great options, not to mention how much it should help efforts to get CM7! I also have to say I'm quite glad we're getting the latest version of Gingerbread (well technically 2.3.7 is the latest, but that just ties Google Wallet to the NFC module in the NS4G and nothing else, afaik). The fact that Samsung has continued to build increasingly newer versions of Gingerbread before what should be the OTA, rather than sticking with, say, 2.3.4, is quite reassuring. It shows that they wish to keep the phone as up to date as possible and hopefully support it for awhile, which gives me increased hope that we'll see ICS on down the line.


----------



## fender890

Mrmidnight said:


> I apologize then, I missed that tweet. But I also agree with you on the way he handles stuff.


No problem, I don't use twitter(gasp) and didn't know how to double check the tweet. 
The only reason I posted it without proof is that several other forums had Post about it already.
I figured they couldn't all be wrong


----------



## Birthofahero

I'm pretty sure imnuts is also working on infinity for the new leak. 
Which would absolutely blow anything danalo made out of the water.


----------



## DirgeExtinction

Birthofahero said:


> I'm pretty sure imnuts is also working on infinity for the new leak.
> Which would absolutely blow anything danalo made out of the water.


That's your opinion. Personally, I prefer Humble over any TSM rom.


----------



## imnuts

This is probably the 3rd or 4th submission...


----------



## anoninja118

imnuts said:


> This is probably the 3rd or 4th submission...


why did I think you looked like walter from your avatar in real life when you said this lol


----------



## Birthofahero

DirgeExtinction said:


> That's your opinion. Personally, I prefer Humble over any TSM rom.


Well that is just silly. 
Danalo doesn't know what he is doing, imnuts does.


----------



## DirgeExtinction

Birthofahero said:


> Well that is just silly.
> Danalo doesn't know what he is doing, imnuts does.


I haven't had as many issues with Humble(Froyo and GB) than I had with Gummy(even though I haven't used it since FE). Humble just does everything I need it to, and does it amazingly.


----------



## Soljafree

DirgeExtinction said:


> I haven't had as many issues with Humble(Froyo and GB) than I had with Gummy(even though I haven't used it since FE). Humble just does everything I need it to, and does it amazingly.


I agree I have used every rom I have found and personally I like humble and usually always go back to humble I love infinity but TSM causes to many problems on my phone


----------



## shrike1978

Birthofahero said:


> Well that is just silly.
> Danalo doesn't know what he is doing, imnuts does.


Except I can run Humble without any issues, and can't run a TSM Parts rom without hot boots. Nothing against imnuts at all...he's a fine dev that has put a lot of blood, sweat, and tears into this phone, and I really appreciate that, and I like the rom otherwise, but I'm not going to run a rom that isn't stable for me.


----------



## jdunne

Any rom that can be dev'd within a day of having a new leak doesn't do anything special imo. Just saying. There's a reason you dont see humble roms on this forum.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrtruckincowboy

jdunne said:


> Any rom that can be dev'd within a day of having a new leak doesn't do anything special imo. Just saying. There's a reason you dont see humble roms on this forum.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


You should try it.
Humble rocks right now and its better than stock poop


----------



## DirgeExtinction

jdunne said:


> Any rom that can be dev'd within a day of having a new leak doesn't do anything special imo. Just saying. There's a reason you dont see humble roms on this forum.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


Except it wasn't developed in a day. Danalo had access to the leak before the public(and TBH donatees) and began working on his Humble rom since then. Know your facts before you begin typing, kthnx.


----------



## zombiebot

jdunne said:


> Any rom that can be dev'd within a day of having a new leak doesn't do anything special imo. Just saying. There's a reason you dont see humble roms on this forum.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


I know that there's a big rift between gummy and humble fans (and maybe the devs to some extent), but what is it all about anyway? Did someone get butt-hurt because they think humble is less of a quality ROM? For the record, I've used both, and I like both.

PLEASE DO NOT start any arguments over this. I'm just wondering what the two sides of the story are


----------



## Birthofahero

DirgeExtinction said:


> I haven't had as many issues with Humble(Froyo and GB) than I had with Gummy(even though I haven't used it since FE). Humble just does everything I need it to, and does it amazingly.


I'm not talking about gummy, which I don't like at all. I'm talking about infinity.
Trust me, humble is nothing more than a badly implemented theme for stock.


----------



## Schoat333

zombiebot said:


> I know that there's a big rift between gummy and humble fans (and maybe the devs to some extent), but what is it all about anyway? Did someone get butt-hurt because they think humble is less of a quality ROM? For the record, I've used both, and I like both.
> 
> PLEASE DO NOT start any arguments over this. I'm just wondering what the two sides of the story are


I don't think we need to muck up this thread anymore than it is.

You should ask Kejar or Danalo if you want more details. It is up to them if they want to share.


----------



## zombiebot

Schoat333 said:


> I don't think we need to muck up this thread anymore than it is.
> 
> You should ask Kejar or Danalo if you want more details. It is up to them if they want to share.


Fair enough. I just think that there's a lot of trash talking on both sides and not a lot backing it up. Case closed here.


----------



## stranula

zombiebot said:


> Fair enough. I just think that there's a lot of trash talking on both sides and not a lot backing it up. Case closed here.


Darn, got here too late to throw in my opinion! But on the topic of the thread, this leak feels pretty good so far, hopefully it will be the real OTA, so we can get some source soon and let the real magic happen. The theme is still ridiculous to be considered a theme. The drop down menu alone is atrocious.


----------



## imnuts

DirgeExtinction said:


> Except it wasn't developed in a day. Danalo had access to the leak before the public(and TBH donatees) and began working on his Humble rom since then. Know your facts before you begin typing, kthnx.


I don't know when Danalo got access to the build, but I got it early as well, and had about a 12 hr head start. Early doesn't always mean a several day or week head start.


----------



## jdunne

+1


----------

